# ? about cougar III



## 2cammg (Sep 10, 2002)

the picture shows the cougar 3 with elite limbs and give specs that match the cougar 2000 with straight limbs, are these specs accurate. or will they stay similar to the past models


----------



## JWest (Jun 13, 2002)

Where could I see a picture of the cougar 3?


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

*Cougar Specs*

Here are all the Cougar specs. There is still a little adjusting of the specs for performance going on, so they are subject to change a bit.


----------



## 2001epic (Aug 22, 2002)

*cougar III se*

message for griv. what does the se stand for? is it a different limb design? if so how about a pic.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

The SE is a new limb angle. It allows for a higher brace height and a smoother shot. It will be available on most models.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

GRIV;

Must be nice to have them standing in line for Martin bows. You might have to buy yourselves some more CNC machines...



-CG


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

Our Sales Reps have advised us to “lube those machines up”  

We will be able to meet production, and a shiny new machine is most likely in our future. 

I know our Machining team is really anxious for a new toy.


----------



## twfrady (Oct 31, 2002)

Griv,

Are the speeds for the fury and fury x cams at 65% in the 2003 catalog? I am assuming they are at 75% since I didn't see the 65% listed as an option for these cams. Also the 2003 catalog list the fury x cams as new. Are these different than they were in the past? If so in what way? Thanks.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

OOPS you found a typo. No, the Fury-X cams are not new for 2003 and they are unchanged. 

The speeds are taken at 75% with the Fury cams because they are the standard option. Fury-X cams are available in 65% only.


----------



## Spot Monkey (Oct 2, 2002)

*parallel limb design...*



GRIV said:


> *The SE is a new limb angle. It allows for a higher brace height and a smoother shot. It will be available on most models. *


Hmm, Martin's done it too... Watch out Matthews & Bowtech. Is the 3-track wheel an option with these limbs?

T


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

The catalog shows the SE limb is only available in the fuzion, except for the onza II, where you have the option of the fuzion or the fury. Unless I missed it, I didn't see any Fuzy X / SE limb combinations. This might be something Martin could do custom for you if you really wanted it.


>>>---Jon--->


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

I hope martin does something about offering the 2 cam fury or furyx cams on the cougar se. Iam getting out of the single cam mode.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

As a matter of fact, the new "SE" limb system is available with Fury and FURY X cams. This new design makes the Scepter III, Cougar III, or Onza II, the perfect choice for 3-D or hunting. This 9+" brace height and silent delivery will yield the forgivingness of a first rate target bow from a short, smooth, and light hunting setup. These bows are very quiet and smooth with improved balance, grip clearance, and stiffness. The speed is all there. I shot a Scepter SE tonite with a 9 1/2" brace height at 29", 65#, with a 3-39 Easton ACC at 368 grains 281 fps. Very Respectable for a 9 1/2" brace height! That means that the arrow is off the string faster, with less chance of negative torque, or interference. I am extremely impressed with the new Cougar riser and "SE" system with ALL cam configurations! This riser has something special in store for everyone that dare shoot one. It features the most sophisticated and artistic use of form and function of any riser I have ever seen. I have a feeling we will be seeing a lot of Cougars, Scepters and Onza's in the winners circle. Mark my words, friends, these bows will smoke the competition!


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info Jim! That is good news. I didn't see the specs in the catalog, but it is good to know it can be done. I can't wait to shoot the new line. Should only be a couple of weeks now!


----------



## TSOU (Sep 26, 2002)

Any particular reason the SE option is not available for the Phantom 2 ? Possible to retrofit SE option to 2002 Phanton Mag?


----------



## 2cammg (Sep 10, 2002)

*phantom se*

if my shadetree math is correct a phantom riser with se limb option would be quite short indeed, about 28" ATA with about the same BH as a cougar se.
the pantom mag is already 33" long with several others from 30 to 34"


----------

